# Dschungelcamp: Wer schaffte es nicht ins Finale?



## Stefan102 (28 Jan. 2012)

​
Und da waren es nur noch drei! Nun stehen sie fest, die Finalisten der diesjährigen Dschungelcamp-Staffel und spannender hätte es heute wirklich nicht sein können. Die verbliebenen Kandidaten lieferten sich heute im Zuschauervoting sicher ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen, da inzwischen eigentlich nur noch die mutigsten und beliebtesten Promis im Camp verweilen.

Am Ende traf es nun aber doch Micaela Schäfer (28), die sichtlich geknickt den Weg nach draußen antreten musste. Der undankbare vierte Platz, geschlagen hat sich Micaela aber trotzdem hervorragend und braucht sich deshalb nicht hinter den Finalisten zu verstecken.

Nach dieser Entscheidung bleiben also nur noch Brigitte Nielsen (48), Rocco Stark (25) und Küken Kim Debkowski (19) übrig, die in der letzten Show morgen noch einmal alles geben werden, um die Fans vor dem Fernseher von den eigenen Dschungelkönig-Qualitäten zu überzeugen. Eine Prüfung muss noch gemeistert werden, in der alle drei um ihr letztes Mahl in der Wildnis kämpfen müssen.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Little_Lady (28 Jan. 2012)

Kim oder Brigitte keine Frage.


----------



## comatron (28 Jan. 2012)

Plastikmöppen und sonst nichts - das ist sogar für diese Sendung zu wenig.


----------

